# Pics of 3 15's in Gbodys



## 3PumpdBlazer (Nov 16, 2004)

So guys I got a great deal at work on 3 15" mtx 7500's and the mtx 7801d. Well, I have a couple ideas but I would love to see whats out there so feel free. -aron


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer (Nov 16, 2004)

There single 4ohm so 1 ohm will be what it is at the amp.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3PumpdBlazer_@Jan 9 2007, 02:50 PM~6943456
> *There single 4ohm so 1 ohm will be what it is at the amp.
> *


Wrong...










That amp is rated at 1200 watts X 1 @ 1ohm @ 14.4VDC

Putting a nominal 1.34ohm load on the amp, after curent drop and impedance rise, isn't going to do much with three 400 watt RMS subwoofers...

Don't get me wrong, it will "work" but it's not the best combination...

I would have done TWO of the DVC 4ohm 15's ported on that amp myself...

Also, doing three of these in a G-body trunk will limit you to a sealed enclosure, which makes doing three 15's a complete waste...


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

r u going sealed? g body trunks dont give you a whole lot of room. thats one thing i hate about my monte.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Jan 9 2007, 03:05 PM~6943574
> *r u going sealed? g body trunks dont give you a whole lot of room. thats one thing i hate about my monte.
> *


He has no other option...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

and before you ask, two properly vented and powered 15's will outpound 3 of the same 15's properly sealed and powered... and yes, it'll be an aparrant difference


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 9 2007, 03:09 PM~6943613
> *and before you ask, two properly vented and powered 15's will outpound 3 of the same 15's properly sealed and powered... and yes, it'll be an aparrant difference
> *


You win! :cheesy:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

better off getting an even amount of subs or one amp per sub...


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer (Nov 16, 2004)

And yea it does break down to a 1.34 ohm load (sorry for not being so specific). But when I planed on using an amp that is 1 ohm stable true 1649 rms at 14.4 on the bench tested certificate I invested in 2 dry cells, a ten fared and a stinger 200amp alt, so I dont plan on going under 13.5 volts so therefor I dont think it will effect those 400 watt speakers to bad, I promise you. Im not saying you dont know your shit but This was a thought out thing for me (Circuit City Roadshop) and a well talked out thing with mtx. And im about 1 1/2 inches away in height from a ported box. And also dont forget when you run your dual 4s the amp doesnt see 2 ohm b/c it drops another 1/2 ohm from the box to amp so that could serve as a waste to huh?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3PumpdBlazer_@Jan 9 2007, 03:44 PM~6943881
> *And yea it does break down to a 1.34 ohm load (sorry for not being so specific). But when I planed on using an amp that is 1 ohm stable true 1649 rms at 14.4 on the bench tested certificate I invested in 2 dry cells, a ten fared and a stinger 200amp alt,  so I dont plan on going under 13.5 volts so therefor I dont think it will effect those 400 watt speakers to bad, I promise you. Im not saying you dont know your shit but This was a thought out thing for me (Circuit City Roadshop) and a well talked out thing with mtx. And im about 1 1/2 inches away in height from a ported box. And also dont forget when you run your dual 4s the amp doesnt see 2 ohm b/c it drops another 1/2 ohm from the box to amp so that could serve as a waste to huh?
> *


I'm done here, good luck...

you > me


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thats going to be a good sized box :0


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer (Nov 16, 2004)

Yelp, but its the dd so dont have to worry about pumps and batt just getting jacked! lol


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3PumpdBlazer_@Jan 9 2007, 03:57 PM~6943985
> *Yelp, but its the dd so dont have to worry about pumps and batt just getting jacked! lol
> *


 :0


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

u should jus sell me one those subs and run 2 haha


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 9 2007, 01:04 PM~6943568
> *Wrong...
> 
> 
> ...


I now see why you dislike 3 sub setups, makes sense.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Jan 9 2007, 09:55 PM~6947343
> *I now see why you dislike 3 sub setups, makes sense.
> *


To bad no one will ever listen to me... :uh:


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

i dont know how you planned your box but its gonna be really tough not to mention very ugly to get a box big enough to run those ported. and trust me, ported enclosures in these cars slam. that subs calls for 2.25 cubes ported, which is kinda small to me. but even at 2.25, that come to 6.75 cubes. then you have to add port and woofer displacement. then add some bracing for a box this size and subtract that displacement from the total space. you would be able to squeeze 6.75 out of it, but youre going to lose all possible trunk space and its probably gonna be pretty ugly, if you care about looks. if i recall correctly, you have about 11.5 or 12 inches from floor to trunk lid in the center, and from the slope in the back it starts to decrease. then you have to remember you can only use so much of the width because you still have to get it into the trunk when youre done, unless you build it in the trunk, which would really suck for a box this big in a daily driver. and dont forget about the wheel wells in the trunk which will also take a big chunk of space out. and also pay attention to the height as you get towards the front (license plate side) of the trunk because the opening dips down and creates less height there too. man im telling you, ive been through it all with this monte and its just not very practical to run 3 15's. o yea, youre gonna be firing up (towards the trunk lid) about .5" away from the lid. dont build the box right up even with the "lip" (where the weatherstripping is) and think thats how much depth you have, bc the trunk lid protrudes down a little bit when closed. you'll need to measure from inside the trunk when its closed to determine exactly how much depth you have. so in the end, you end up with the biggest pain in the ass to build the box, and its gonna be just barely enough space to get by if yuo build it perfect


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Jan 9 2007, 10:33 PM~6947763
> *i dont know how you planned your box but its gonna be really tough not to mention very ugly to get a box big enough to run those ported. and trust me, ported enclosures in these cars slam. that subs calls for 2.25 cubes ported, which is kinda small to me. but even at 2.25, that come to 6.75 cubes. then you have to add port and woofer displacement. then add some bracing for a box this size and  subtract that displacement from the total space. you would be able to squeeze 6.75 out of it, but youre going to lose all possible trunk space and its probably gonna be pretty ugly, if you care about looks. if i recall correctly, you have about 11.5 or 12 inches from floor to trunk lid in the center, and from the slope in the back it starts to decrease. then you have to remember you can only use so much of the width because you still have to get it into the trunk when youre done, unless  you build it in the trunk, which would really suck for a box this big in a daily driver. and dont forget about the wheel wells in the trunk which will also take a big chunk of space out. and also pay attention to the height as you get towards the front (license plate side) of the trunk because the opening dips down and creates less height there too. man im telling you, ive been through it all with this monte and its just not very practical to run 3 15's.  o yea, youre gonna be firing up (towards the trunk lid) about .5" away from the lid. dont build the box right up even with the "lip" (where the weatherstripping is) and think thats how much depth you have, bc the trunk lid protrudes down a little bit when closed. you'll need to measure from inside the trunk when its closed to determine exactly how much depth you have. so in the end,  you end up with the biggest pain in the ass to build the box, and its gonna be just barely enough space to get by if yuo build it perfect
> *


Pssst... He's not gonna listen to you, me, or anyone else...  

He installs at Circuit City and has it ALL figured out...


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

and are you saying you work at circuit or that you talked to them? i hope youre not going on just their advice. i work at best buy and have friends at circuit, and i work with some smart guys that really know what theyre doing, but what theyre doing is not building custom enclosures or installing competiton stereo systems. if you have a question about how to interface your steering wheel controls or install an alarm or bypass your factory amp, then go for it. they know that stuff, but with most of them, this is not their area of expertise


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

My brother had 3 15's in the trunk of his MC.. things were loud as all hell and the box was so big that he had to move all his tools to the back seat.. IMO, you'd be better with just 2 12's cuz that'll save you some trunk space and a headache..


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

be sure to post pics of the build and install :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 9 2007, 10:41 PM~6947847
> *be sure to post pics of the build and install :biggrin:
> *


Mos Def! I GOTTA see this! :cheesy:


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 9 2007, 08:35 PM~6947788
> *Pssst... He's not gonna listen to you, me, or anyone else...
> 
> He installs at Circuit City and has it ALL figured out...
> *


i just wanted to warn him cuz hes gonna be pissed when he spends 600 hours building a box, then fucks his paint all up trying to get it n b/c he only has .25 cm of clearance on either side, then hooks it up and it sound like total ass, and then takes the box to home depot and tries to return the damn mdf and half used bottles of silicone sealantand wood glue but the lady wont give him his money back becuase the wood is now a gigantic hellish looking subwoofer enclousure attempt


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Jan 9 2007, 11:14 PM~6948163
> *i just wanted to warn him cuz hes gonna be pissed when he spends 600 hours building a box, then fucks his paint all up trying to get it n b/c he only has .25 cm of clearance on either side, then hooks it up and it sound like total ass, and then takes it apart and tries to return all the damn mdf he wasted and the lady at home depot wont give him his money back
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i think imma end my night with this...


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 9 2007, 01:16 PM~6943686
> *better off getting an even amount of subs or one amp per sub...
> *


WRONG

YOu can use a single amp birdged or a mono on on a even set of subs, assuming they have a even impedence...


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jan 9 2007, 10:57 PM~6948591
> *WRONG
> 
> YOu can use a single amp birdged or a mono on on a even set of subs, assuming they have a even impedence...
> *


theres not really a good way to mount three subs and a single amp that will look good.I like even amounts,thats just me.like people who shave off one side mirror,i like to keep that balanced look.maybe in an suv


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer (Nov 16, 2004)

Well guys sorry if I offended any of you and I figured people would give me shit over 3 subs I mean I got the same shit out of my old setup 3 12" type r's and a v12 1500 it sounded great but it was always someone making comments (you should have just went with 4 or 2). So, I mean the thing about it is I never really use my trunk so the big box doesnt scare me much and yes the box is going to be really close but thats were yall was sapost to come in and help out an throw so pics and ideas. But instead I get some bla bla bla n about numbers well im no expert byfar but I do know the basics an I do work on the shit almost everyday and have worked with this product enough to know what it can and can't do but hell im open for opions guys so dont take me as some ass hole that works at cc and knows it all b/c I dont


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

in the audio forum your always gonna get shit.But its your car,if you hook it up and dont like it then its not us who has to redo it.So yeah do whatever you want,go ahead and put 10 fleamarket 12"s in there if you want to


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

okay...

1st strike against you, its a trunk car

check it out, your going to end up sealing what ever usable trunk space you have left from the cabin with that big ass enclosure which insnt gonna help the bass ANY to get from the trunk to the front seat... also, having about 1" of space inbetween the subs and the tail gate isnt gonna help your subs discplace any air..(which is needed... you dont see any subs 1" a way from walls do you? theres a reason for it, they need to fire in a reasonable amount of space)


if you feel you need more subs, you need to get BETTER subs...

http://video.snoopdan.com/teamdailyforum/viewtopic.php?t=53

only needs 1.65cubes tuned to 33hz and it's a 15" (let me clarify, a MEAN ass 15")


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok im not going to comment on this one but I think im going to just go with 2 anyhow, so anybody down to buy a brand new still in the box 15" 7500


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3PumpdBlazer_@Jan 11 2007, 12:52 AM~6957715
> *I think im going to just go with 2 anyhow,
> *


 :uh: This sounds familiar... :uh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 10 2007, 01:50 PM~6952196
> *in the audio forum your always gonna get shit.But its your car,if you hook it up and dont like it then its not us who has to redo it.So yeah do whatever you want,go ahead and put 10 fleamarket 12"s in there if you want to
> *


true, if its not a fi audio topic or a ported box topic then its ussually just argueing :uh:


----------



## low85cutty (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 11 2007, 12:58 AM~6957759
> *:uh:  This sounds familiar...  :uh:
> *


This is the most know it all guy on here. noone will say it cause for some reason they worship you. you must always be right and anyone elses idea of a good stereo is not yours you shit on them. its their stuff why do you care? do you ever get tired of schooling us ignorant folks? It would be tiring. Just saying what everyone else thinks. Didnt you have a new forum and said u would leave this one alone?

Flame on....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low85cutty_@Jan 12 2007, 06:46 PM~6972324
> *This is the most know it all guy on here. noone will say it cause for some reason they worship you. you must always be right and anyone elses idea of a good stereo is not yours you shit on them. its their stuff why do you care? do you ever get tired of schooling us ignorant folks? It would be tiring. Just saying what everyone else thinks. Didnt you have a new forum and said u would leave this one alone?
> 
> Flame on....
> *


Obviously you missed the irony of my post...

I post on a bunch of forums, I administrate or moderate most of them...

I'm not here for a popularity contest, to make people like me, or to gain friends...

I'm here to share my audiophile knowledge with people that can make use of it...

I said what I said, because what he posted was what myself and several others had been telling him all along...

I'm not a "know it all" by any stretch if the imagination, I just don't post about things I don't know...

Therefore, the percentage of accurate information I post is increased...

There are a TON of people on this forum that think I know something, because I spend most of my time answering PM's from people wanting REAL help without getting flamed here in the public forum...










But, hopefully you feel better now, getting that off your chest...


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 12 2007, 06:30 PM~6972709
> *Obviously you missed the irony of my post...
> 
> I post on a bunch of forums, I administrate or moderate most of them...
> ...


I would have to trust you most on here.I learned most of what i know from your replys :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low85cutty_@Jan 12 2007, 06:46 PM~6972324
> *This is the most know it all guy on here. noone will say it cause for some reason they worship you. you must always be right and anyone elses idea of a good stereo is not yours you shit on them. its their stuff why do you care? do you ever get tired of schooling us ignorant folks? It would be tiring. Just saying what everyone else thinks. Didnt you have a new forum and said u would leave this one alone?
> 
> Flame on....
> *


not to hop on his dick, but he knows his shit... if he comments on it its becuase he's done it, experienced it, laughed at it, heard it, or helped take it out to replace it with something better..


the guy came on here asking about pics, but in all honesty he was gonna fuck himself...

if you saved up your hard earned money to buy equipment for a mean ass bass set-up, and where willing to dedicate time into an enclosure project and actually installling it, if someone has ALREADY seen this style setup done, seen the results, know the LOGIC of the whole setup is wrong, do you want them to sit quite and post pics of the setup they KNOW isnt gonna work the best it can or do you want them to try and talk you out of it?

he's gonna get louder in the cabin with his 2 15's in the optimum environment then he would have gotten with 3 of them sealed from the cabin becuase of the enormous enclosure with .5cubes worth of space to fire into.

if this was a expedition or explorer or something, i'd say hell, go for it, you'll be louder with the 3 compared to the 2, but for his car, it'll be louder with 2


----------



## low85cutty (Sep 5, 2004)

Thats the point sporty "laughed at it" None should laugh at someones supposed ignorance... If i ask a stereo guru about engine overhauling and he said something newb i wouldnt laugh at him. its all about help. NOONE satrts out smart. everyone had a crappy system and everyone has tried to fix their car and fucked it up worse.
The company bashing and brand bashing gets old. everyone has their favorite. every brand i see bashed on here is always up on the sq and spl circuit somewhere. what happened to being yourself? and i do feel better and thats what this is about. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

cant be so sensitive man... welcome to the real world.. ppl ARE being themselves, thats why some will wipe ass just to help, and some will help you bluntly...


either way, i can refer back to a couple suggestions and "reasons why" in this thread, so i say you got helped based on your decision... would you like some pics of 2 sub g-body trunks now or are we gonna keep talkin about how blunt some audiophiles are? :biggrin:


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

Depends on the box size. You can do it. But is it worth it. It might sound like shit. G-Body's trunks are not my favorite. Somebody in a box chevy could have your same hook up and shit hit twice as hard as yours. The different trunks and box makes a big difference. Go with the 13 jl w 7 on a jl 1000/1 amp. Small box made for the speaker. Sounds great and you hitting hard as hell for about 1,200 to 1,400 dollars all together. If you heard them you know. 

Whatever way you go don't fuck shit up, and please don't let circuit city fuck shit up


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy14_@Jan 15 2007, 12:32 AM~6989191
> *Depends on the box size. You can do it. But is it worth it. It might sound like shit. G-Body's trunks are not my favorite. Somebody in a box chevy could have your same hook up and shit hit twice as hard as yours. The different trunks and box makes a big difference. Go with the 13 jl w 7 on a jl 1000/1 amp. Small box made for the speaker. Sounds great and you hitting hard as hell for about 1,200 to 1,400 dollars all together. If you heard them you know.
> 
> Whatever way you go don't fuck shit up, and please don't let circuit city fuck shit up
> *


First off, he already owns what he intends to install...

Second, he WORKS at Circuit City himself...

Third, JL W-7's are NOT the end all of subwoofers, nor are the amps...

That is all...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy14_@Jan 15 2007, 12:32 AM~6989191
> *Depends on the box size. You can do it. But is it worth it. It might sound like shit. G-Body's trunks are not my favorite. Somebody in a box chevy could have your same hook up and shit hit twice as hard as yours. The different trunks and box makes a big difference. Go with the 13 jl w 7 on a jl 1000/1 amp. Small box made for the speaker. Sounds great and you hitting hard as hell for about 1,200 to 1,400 dollars all together. If you heard them you know.
> 
> Whatever way you go don't fuck shit up, and please don't let circuit city fuck shit up
> *



what the fuck?

how can something that might sound like shit be worth it?

nice way of reading through the thread before posting homie


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

If you read what I said, Its all in the specs, the trunk, and box. I'm just telling him so he will know homie! Get the right box. Get yo shit hooked up right and there it is. My shit SLAM in my 87 Monte. But I had to go through a lot of hook ups to understand things that I know. No need in waisting money, but do you. Just a lil help.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

whoops, my bad, i mis read that shit box chevy.. lol, i highlighted it and all and still mis read it, you were on point, my bad :biggrin:


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

Its cool bro


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3PumpdBlazer_@Jan 9 2007, 02:44 PM~6943881
> *This was a thought out thing for me (Circuit City Roadshop) and a well talked out thing with mtx. And im about 1 1/2 inches away in height from a ported box. And also dont forget when you run your dual 4s the amp doesnt see 2 ohm b/c it drops another 1/2 ohm from the box to amp so that could serve as a waste to huh?
> *


Im thinkin this was a waste of space on the forums... IF u & circut city had it all planed out y did u ask for others opinions just to argue the point. Im pretty sure ur not the 1st to try doing this and these homies know what there talkin bout. Sometimes constructive criticism can go along way... I wonder how many people a day go to these types of stores apply for a job and get it being placed where the manager wishs & how many of these homies are actual builders and TRU lowriders. Im thinkin u & circut city need to have a another conversation and put more thinkin into it homie. Good luck.......


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boulevard_knights_@Jan 16 2007, 01:52 PM~7001801
> *Im thinkin this was a waste of space on the forums... IF u & circut city had it all planed out y did u ask for others opinions just to argue the point. Im pretty sure ur not the 1st to try doing this and these homies know what there talkin bout. Sometimes constructive criticism can go along way...
> 
> Im thinkin u & circut city need to have a another conversation and put more thinkin into it homie. Good luck.......
> *


Well said...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

he asked for pictures of trunks with 3 sub setups, but a couple of us realized that he was getting ready to make a mistake so the bikering was to convince him its not a good idea...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 16 2007, 02:00 PM~7001927
> *he asked for pictures of trunks with 3 sub setups, but a couple of us realized that he was getting ready to make a mistake so the bikering was to convince him its not a good idea...
> *


Funny thing is, if I was to delete all of the posts that are not showing pics of three 15" subs in a G-body, there would be no posts in this topic...

Three pages in, that should tell him something...


----------



## LincolnRideTilIDie (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 9 2007, 03:05 PM~6943584
> *He has no other option...
> *




well actully he can take the back seat back off and instead of a nice leather put the subs there so when ppl sit in the back seat they got a sub in there back... if its a show car then take the back seat out adn fill ti wit subs. thats just my 2 cents that no body cares bout. just an idea.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

no deal!!


----------

